# NEED HELP WITH MOVIE....



## Merryl PH (Feb 10, 2008)

well my son and my daughter and their friends are producing their own horesy type series so i told them that i woul see if any of you guys had any ideas for any of their ideas...anythingthat could happen etc:

thanks alot im sure they would be pleased to hear your ideas


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Are they wanting to do a fictional type series or horse care series? I think instructional stuff is good and post them on youtube. It would be fun to see some younger people doing basic horse care stuff.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Are they wanting to do a fictional type series or horse care series? I think instructional stuff is good and post them on youtube. It would be fun to see some younger people doing basic horse care stuff.


Thats a good idea... They should do that...Or hey if their not I bet my barn mates and I could do it!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

is it goin to be about breeds, riding, english, western???


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

if you mean for like a fictional series they could do one where a horse runs away or gets stolen. or they could have one where they save a horse in some kind of trouble


----------

